# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hyperventilatie of toch niet?

## Ilonka

Hallo,

Ik heb van de dokter gehoord dat ik hyperventilatie heb, maar na alles hierover op internet gelezen te hebben ben ik toch gaan twijfelen.
Bij mij beginnen de aanvallen na lichte inspanning zoals wandelen, winkelen of mijn huis schoonmaken.
Er staat op internet dat je om een aanval te voorkomen de trap op en af moet lopen of een paar keer goed door je knieen moet gaan. Nou bij mij wordt de aanval dan erger in plaats van minder erg. Ik wek hem dan juist op.
Meestal moet ik juist op bed gaan liggen of het heel rustig aan doen.
De aanvallen varieeren qua tijd maar meestal toch wel zo'n half uur tot drie kwartier. Dan ben ik heel benauwd, heb ik veel pijn tussen mijn schouderbladen en heb ik een hartslag van zo'n 170 slagen per minuut. Overal voel ik dan mijn hart kloppen. Daarna ben ik erg moe en de volgende dag heb ik nog wat last van pijn op mijn borst en steken.
Doordat het bij mij begint na inspanning durf ik ook niet zo goed te gaan sporten.
Ik heb chronische hv maar ook aanvallen (zou dit de andere vorm van hv kunnen zijn) Komt dit vaker samen voor? :Confused:  

Ben bij de dokter geweest, heb een hartfilmpje laten maken (had toen geen aanval) en slik nu betablokkers.

Herkend iemand deze klachten.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties.

----------


## molletje/mies

ja,heb ik ook,en meestal komt het op bij inspanning,dit komt omdat je spieren door de hyperventilatie overbelast zijn,je ademhalingsspieren,door inspanning ga je sneller en dieper ademhalen,waardoor je pijn krijgt,desondanks kan bewegen geen kwaad,alleen goed op je manier van ademen letten,ik zucht en gaap vaak,en ik weet dat het heel moeilijk is om hiervan af te komen,maar ik ga het proberen,veel succes!!

----------


## Wendy_w

bezoek eens een fysiotherapeut of menschendieck therapeut die kan je helpen met je ademhaling onder controle te krijgen door middel van oefeningen. Misschien kunnen zij jou ook bgeleiden tijdens inspannende oefeningen zodat je wel weer durft te sporten. Hyperventilatie kan komen door angst te hebben dat je gaat hyperventileren waardoor je dus hoog bijft ademen.

----------

